# Alle Angaben vom Fiskus sind ohne Gewähr



## Devilfrank (6 Juli 2012)

Die Financial Times berichtet: Der Staat lässt sich nicht festnageln: "Verbindliche Auskünfte" der Finanzämter sind gar nicht bindend, sagt der Bundesfinanzhof.

Mit Vollgas voran in den Bananendschungel.


----------



## Heiko (6 Juli 2012)

Doidsch Schbrak schwär Schbrak!


----------



## Hippo (6 Juli 2012)

Das wird dann Nutzlosbranche 2.0
Zahlen und nix kriegen diesmal staatlich


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 Juli 2012)

Und was das Tollste ist:
Diese "verbindlichen Auskünfte" des Finanzamtes, die nicht bindend sind, müssen auch noch bezahlt werden.


----------



## Hippo (6 Juli 2012)

na sag ich doch ...


----------

